# This is going to get expensive.....



## muaythaimaniac (Mar 31, 2019)

Been lurking as a guest for a while...thought id better register at some point....Had a Sage DTP for a while using pre ground....now bought a Sage smart grinder to grind my own (luckily I have a decent coffee roaster local to home!).....I can see this is going to get expensive as the years go by....im already lusting after the Rocket range of espresso machines!


----------



## muaythaimaniac (Mar 31, 2019)

ooooops...should have put this in the introductions thread....Ill repost there...sorry!


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

muaythaimaniac said:


> Been lurking as a guest for a while...thought id better register at some point....Had a Sage DTP for a while using pre ground....now bought a Sage smart grinder to grind my own (luckily I have a decent coffee roaster local to home!).....I can see this is going to get expensive as the years go by....im already lusting after the Rocket range of espresso machines!


Know what you mean...


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

very tempting.


----------



## Kallyloo (Sep 20, 2017)

Yes, I love my convenient little Sage Bambino Plus but the future looks expensive.


----------

